# Hello from the Schnauzer gang



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello everyone my gang would like to say Hello 

Theres a few piccies here I may have got carried away, thanks for taking the time to look 

All 5 a bit muddy theyd been scampering in the feilds









Mr Jasper









Molly









Mabel Mollys daughter









Ella









Mabel at 5 weeks









Molly with her pups









Little Mini Charlie Girl


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs...lovely pics.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi and welcome to Pet Forums.

I love your Schnauzers, they are beautiful. :001_wub::001_wub: I would have liked a Schnauzer myself but with having small furries I didn't think it was adviseable.:laugh:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lovely pics, absolutely gorgeous dogs


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

You have such a lovely gang- I'm so jealous!
Do you breed Shnauzers?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you for the lovely comments

Summer we do breed Schnauzers, we are newbie breeders who have been mentored by several very experienced Schnauzer breeders 2 in particular which has been of such value.

We are hopeing our Girl Molly is with pup, she went to the stud on Saturday so its all fingers and paws crossed. 

Once again thanks for having a peek at my schnauzer family


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

awww they are absolutely gorgeous!!!!! and look so full of character !!! love em!


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

They are beautifull and great pictures.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, they are all gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures, i love your dogs,


----------



## London Dogwalker (Oct 27, 2009)

How cute! 

I love all black Schnauzers, have a bit of a thing for monochrome pets I think. ut:


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Great photos

I have had 2 Mini Schnauzers in the past, but am now down to my last one Leo as the Labradoodles are taking over:thumbup1:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you all so much for the lovely comments


----------

